# trying to install xorg



## travism21 (Nov 5, 2013)

i am trying to install freebsd 9.2 from a dvd and am trying to get xorg to install, can i install it offline somehow, p.s. can't get it to connect to the wifi

I am trying to install FreeBSD 9.2. from a DVD, and am trying to get X.Org to install. Can I install it offline somehow?

P.S. I can't get it to connect to WiFi.


----------



## youngunix (Nov 6, 2013)

1. Visit this post about installing x11/xorg. Please do use the forum's search tool.

2. Google gives the right answers almost always.


----------

